# cutler-hammer CS2200



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Call an electrician. 

Some things are DIY work. This is not one of them.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You can't possibly compete// perform this work with a licensed electrician.

What would be more practical: performing your own tooth extractions.

Door & string & pain killer.


----------



## dudenhymer (Jan 21, 2019)

I appreciate the tips guys. I talked to my power company and they do not require an inspection for reconnect if I am replacing like part for like part, that's why i'm asking if anyone knows if there is a direct replacement.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

They are available from different suppliers online. I just google several.

Having said that this site is for professionals there is a sister site DIY chat where homeowners can get this type of assistance.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I going to step in real quick .,, 

OP I hope you are aware that this is electrician only ? 

second thing is the main breaker that genrally it is NOT a diy item to do the replacement due there are few guideline it have to follow and I am not going to post the detail here. 

that why a electrician will know the backup plans in case the main breaker do cause some issue with it. and POCO will not wait very long on power disconnect. 

Any other info you request please follow the link below.,, 


Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

